# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  قناة ألمانية تنقل كاس إنجلترا بالمجان قناة يوروسبورت الألمانية

## mohamed73

تمكنت قناة يوروسبورت الألمانية، من الفوز بحقوق نقل مسابقة كأس الإتحاد الإنجليزي، إنطلاقا من هذا الموسم وإلى غاية سنة 2018.
وستكون البداية مع مباراة بريستون ومانشيستر يونايتد.
يشار الى ان المباريات الخاصة بكأس الاتحاد الانجليزي يتم نقلها في العديد من القنوات التلفزيونية المشفرة، ابرزها ” بي ان سبورتس”
يذكر أن القناة الألمانية تبث على المفتوح بقمر أستراAstra 1B-1H + 2C ، على التردد 12226 أفقي 27500.  
الموقع الرسمي:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

